# Help me find these!



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Sometime last year I bought a couple of these white, plastic, bell-like thingies with the idea of using them for light fixtures. Well, I finally have a use for them, but I need more than two. Trouble is, I can't remember what they are or where I bought them, and I can't find them anywhere. 












My first thought was that I had gotten them from Michael's, but if they had them before they don't have them now. I've also tried Beverly's and Yardage Town (craft and fabric shops) and hardware stores. No luck. 

As you can see in the photo below, they have a large round hole inside, which narrows to a smaller opening at the top. A 5mm LED fits perfectly inside. 

Does anyone here recognize this thing, and know where I can get more of them?


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Ray, 

Reminds me of a decorative diffuser used of LED light strings, something like Xmas lights. 

Michael


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cord Finials for light switches? 
Put the string through, tie a knot and give a tug.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

John's comment made think of mini blind pull chord finals. 

Michael


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Look like fancy mini blind pulls to me.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, if you find some would you let me know where.


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

might try a doll house store and look at their liighting dept.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I think these are called tulip shades. I've had good luck with lighting from this doll house site:
http://www.manhattandollhouse.com/html/battery_operated_miniature_dol.html
If the shades alone are not available, they might know of a source or you can buy a fixture with 3 or 4 shades and break it up for parts. Also try: http://www.miniatures.com/Lighting-Fans-W104.aspx


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Ray,
I found these 'similar' ones at a local hobby store before they closed a few years back.
As others have said, try dolls house suppliers as I am sure that is what they are made for.
You can have some of these if you can't find anything else.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Not exactly the same, but look at http://www.marysminiatures.net/lighting-globes-c-74_505.html


----------

